# Should I Stay or Should I go?



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

My husband told me he is not happy...We have go to 3 MC sessions and he started to "try" and change...2 weeks after he put some effort in he has gone back to just being an ass...He is so miserable and so mean to me. I do love him and I want it to work, but how long can I take the emotional abuse? He is too chicken **** to say he is leaving or wants a D, so I think he is trying to hurt me so I will tell him to leave, but I will not give him the satisfaction....I am so torn and heart broken. 

Please give me some advice...


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Madly (Nov 11, 2012)

My husband hasn't been happy for many years. He admits to this. I ask he what do I need to do to make him happy and he says, I (he) is responsible for his own happiness, true but why the he** are you making my life miserable why you figure out what makes you happy. I had to eventually make the move to make my own happiness. He is now happier that I initiated the D because now he can be the good guy. 

Maybe your H is waiting for you to make the move so he won't be the bad guy.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

My husband is miserable but I had an EA. He loves me but isn't sure he can handle being with me anymore. This sucks. Try MC..I don't know. What do you do when you know they aren't happy yet you are trying everything to make them happy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

I refuse to be the one to leave or tell him to leave. He needs to grow a pair. Free, I am so sick of him...


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

almostsingle30 said:


> I will not give him the satisfaction


Give him the satisfaction. My wife did and I straightened my azz up right quick about five years ago by reading 30 books on marriage and over 500 articles to learn what she wanted since she could not tell me in a way I understood. She shocked me into getting my attention and I fixed my azz good by hitting the books. I was a mean ******* like your husband.


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you more concerned with your husband's happiness or your own? How about you making some decisions and taking some action to create your own happiness, rather than giving that power to your husband? It's not a good idea to take a passive role and expect someone else to change or do something so that you will be happy.
So, yes, tell him to move out if that's what YOU want. But start being assertive to create the life that you want. Don't hurt yourself just to get back at him.


----------

